

Ask HN:  Place to recruit Android Beta Testers - allanscu

This may apply to Android or iPhone developers - I'm looking for a central location to find qualified users to test my Android app (.apk file).  Ideally I would send it out to my friends that have Android phones, but they aren't the most technically savvy so it would be difficult to get them to install the app.  I'm looking for about 10 users to test an app across different phones and OS's.
======
anigbrowl
No clue, but I'll give the Android version a spin on a Nexus one for you
(Gingerbread; anigbrowl (a) gmail).

~~~
allanscu
I'm working on fixing a critical bug that my beta users discovered. As soon as
I get this next build out, I'll email you an apk. Thanks!

